# Got Bored last Night So I Made Another F-16



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got bored last night so I decided to make a new F-16. Didn't really need to have a new one made up as I have a few already modified, bagged up and stored away!

I just decided to make one up out of boredom, here's a pic of her done in green and black paracord, a black finger strap, forks wrapped in 3/16x5/16" tubes, 3/8x1/2" vinyl end caps in place and thin 1/8x1/4" tubes on the fork ends for gripping ability.

This is a nice looking sling capable of hurling anything I would toss and able yo use elastic that is to powerful for me to pull. 










wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks good. 
One fun thing about having multiples is you can have them banded for different ammo. Like, one for BBs, one for 5/16, and one for 1/2-inch.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

COOL!


----------

